
Challenger, Columbia, and the lies we tell ourselves - CPAhem
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/222141-challenger-columbia-and-the-lies-we-tell-ourselves
======
dalke
I'll highlight the conclusion to this well-written essay on the 'normalization
of deviance':

> The biggest lie we tell ourselves is that bigger fish than us automatically
> make better decisions than we do. Challenger, Columbia, and the hundreds of
> tragedies large and small that have played out in the intervening thirty
> years are proof they don’t. All too often, the wrong people end up paying
> for the failure.

~~~
CPAhem
Yes, those who gain and those who lose are not the same people. Just like
bankers taking their bonuses from bail out money.

No "skin in the game".

~~~
dalke
I don't think this has much, if anything, to do with 'skin in the game.'

Rather, what additional "skin" would have prevented this from occurring?

Th major issue I have with that phrase is that we're all playing different
games. If they aren't properly aligned, then increasing the risk for one game
might destroy the other.

